# Extracting THC from Bong Water?



## asdewqasdfgh (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok so its been a while since i have changed my bong water. its practically black. i did this because i was pondering about extracting the thc from the water. i read somewhere a while back that you can use alcohol to extract the thc and after it evaporates you are left with low quality hash. has anyone does this before? is there any other methods of using the bong water to get high? dont be cruel, its just a fun question.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

bong water has no THC


----------



## asdewqasdfgh (Nov 8, 2011)

i know thc doesnt dissolve in the water, but theres gotta be a good amount in the pieces of burnt bud and some floating around in there right?


----------



## blimey (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm not sure, but it's always fun talking kids into taking shots of bong water.


----------



## asdewqasdfgh (Nov 8, 2011)

haha "yeaaah man it totally gets you highhh"

PUKE


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2011)

please dont.


----------



## Fishy:) (Nov 9, 2011)

Disolve with alchol, or just get some weed


----------



## newkirk (Nov 10, 2011)

I read a post a few years ago where someone said that in a fit of desperation he drank bong water and got stoned. Considering that thc enhanced smoke has passed through the water it doesn't seem out of the realm of possibilities that some residual amounts of thc are suspended in the water. I just don't think I would ever be brave enough to drink it. Or perhaps pour it into a shallow glass bowl/pan and let it evaporate, scrape up what ever is left. Sort of like ISO hash.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

newkirk said:


> I read a post a few years ago where someone said that in a fit of desperation he drank bong water and got stoned. Considering that thc enhanced smoke has passed through the water it doesn't seem out of the realm of possibilities that some residual amounts of thc are suspended in the water. I just don't think I would ever be brave enough to drink it. Or perhaps pour it into a shallow glass bowl/pan and let it evaporate, scrape up what ever is left. Sort of like ISO hash.


THC is NOT water soluble so your off track here


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> THC is NOT water soluble so your off track here





> suspended in the water


So are you it seems


----------



## Vapor Nation (Nov 10, 2011)

Your best bet would be to use a high proof alcohol to attempt an extraction of what little THC may be floating around in those semi-burnt nug chunks... no need to drink that stuff.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 10, 2011)

the amount a smoker would have to drink to get a buzz wouldnt be worth the trouble


----------



## massah (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I just barfed a little in my mouth...

I mean cmon man...some people scrape the resin off the inside of their pieces...I do it from time to time after it builds up a nice black ball of death...but bong water? Jesus....


----------



## SunnyD (Nov 10, 2011)

no u can... i've extracted thc from some mucus i coughed up from taking too big of a hit of OG... i got Ober ripped off that... haha


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So are you it seems


Really? Am I? Did you read a damn thing in this thread.... For you to get HIGH off bong water, the THC must need to attach it self to water molecules , which it wont...So for the 1,000,000th time..Just pour the water in the toilet.
So how far off track am I? 

Now if it goes into sifting the burnt weed that passes threw the pipe and into the water , you wouldn't ingest that, Would need to smoke it again., But thats pretty much equivalent to smoking ashes.

So fuck tard Care to chime in again?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Really? Am I? Did you read a damn thing in this thread.... For you to get HIGH off bong water, the THC must need to attach it self to water molecules , which it wontSo fuck tard
> 
> Care to chime in again?


Certainly  There is absolutely no requirement for the THC to attach itself in a molecular manner. That would be to say that if you put a lump of hash in a glass of water you would not get high because there is no molecular connection. Nope, you've just consumed hash, you're gonna get high. No chemical bond at present, there was no need for one 

If you take a second to read what you were replying to, the user never made one mention of THC being soluble in water, you did, the user actually stated that there could be thc SUSPENDED. A very different thing to disolved. He was not speaking out of line, if there is THC suspended in the water, then there is a chance it might get you high. Molecular bond required, LOL. 


I made an accurate statement, take a second to engage your brain before you run around calling folk fucktards


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2011)

This is the dumbest conversation on the internets...


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

Im not arguing the fact that bong water will not get you high, we already know this.. and my statement earlier is directed to that.

he stated that when the smoke passes threw the water that some of the THC from the smoke must be attached to the water......So once again...ahh nevermind
Lets stumble to the part where we wanna extract ash from water and try to get high... For one its already been lit, heated and combusted. Leading to melted resins, spent none the less... so what ever post combusted material that is in the bong water surely is far from delta9 and I would like to think of them as carcinogens.

So you dehydrate the bong water and your left with a pile of sludge....Maybe a few little bits and pieces of nugs that might have been pulled threw if your not using a screen. point blank, what THC did you truly pull from the bong water? None IMO, you pulled out nasty fucking ash....
So start filling your bong with vegtable oil....


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

newkirk said:


> Considering that thc enhanced smoke has passed through the water


 So were debating this quote right here....


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

help me understand how THC enhanced smoke is going to leave delta9 residue in the water please.....


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

c'mon tip top enlighten me with your information acquired in which you would have needed to get that PhD


----------



## massah (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> c'mon tip top enlighten me with your information acquired in which you would have needed to get that PhD


Did you really need to take the last 4 posts in this thread because you called him a fucktard and he retaliated against you with logic? Cmon bro...keep throwing insults around


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

There was no logic in his post....He didn't read what dude said, and spit off at his mouth. I understand fully where he is coming from, but he must not understand where I am coming from.....I quoted it encase he wants to look into it and maybe apologize...
So do you defend all your boyfriends or just this one?

Ill say sorry for throwing fucktard out there. Ill use something more polite. 
deficient
dim
dull
inane
irrelevant
naive
puerile
obtuse
stolid


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Im not arguing the fact that bong water will not get you high, we already know this.. and my statement earlier is directed to that.


If someone got high off bong water they got high off bong water. You can talk all you like to say otherwise but hey, i think they might have gotten high on bong water. I made a quick cup of cannabis tea because why not, it might not be soluble but the THC get's into the water 



> he stated that when the smoke passes threw the water that some of the THC from the smoke must be attached to the water......So once again...ahh nevermind


No, i included his exact words in my intial response for a reason, he states that it could possibly be suspended, not attached or via molecular bonding.



> it doesn't seem out of the realm of possibilities that some residual amounts of thc are *suspended* in the water.





> Lets stumble to the part where we wanna extract ash from water and try to get high... For one its already been lit, heated and combusted. Leading to melted resins, spent none the less... so what ever post combusted material that is in the bong water surely is far from delta9 and I would like to think of them as carcinogens.


With regard to this, i often get bits and pieces of unburnt material in the bong so it could be viable to ISO that stuff. 

There was nothing wrong with his statement. Even if you are left with a slush that you don't personally see any worth in, i in a similar way see zero worth in "resin" that can be sccraped from glass. IMO it's residue not resin and is crap. But this part is simply opinions on what you would consider smoking i guess.


----------



## massah (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> There was no logic in his post....He didn't read what dude said, and spit off at his mouth. I understand fully where he is coming from, but he must not understand where I am coming from.....I quoted it encase he wants to look into it and maybe apologize...
> So do you defend all your boyfriends or just this one?
> 
> Ill say sorry for throwing fucktard out there. Ill use something more polite.
> ...


You didn't read what the dude said to begin with about being "suspended" in water...not dissolved...yeah I would say my bong water consists of ~.0000001% thc suspended in it...from the flakes of shit that fell into the water...you gonna call me a fucktard now? Nobody in this thread even remotely is saying "YES FILTER YOUR BONG WATER FOLKS IT'LL GET YOU HIGH AS FUCK"....YOU were mistaken in your comment, because if you send off your bong water for a complete analysis it will find THC IN IT, not disolved, but somewhere in that liquid there will be a molecule of THC in there somewhere...


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG LISTEN, The user i quoted obviously has two intentions in his post. 

He states that there must be THC suspended from when smoke passes threw the water.(obviously he means cashed weed that gets pulled down) BUT Then I posted saying no no on your off track. Then this is where you came in ...do I need to continue or are you gonna keep bring this farther and farther away from the mute point that weed smoke will leave nothing suspended behind in the water. Now if the poster i quoted might have said , after I am done smoking, all my cashed weed that falls threw the pipe is it worth scraping it?...but he didnt so I'll quote it one more time and give you another 20 minutes to decide on what your response will be, save your time and just say you misunderstood.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

newkirk said:


> .onsidering that thc enhanced smoke has passed through the water it doesn't seem out of the realm of possibilities that some residual amounts of thc are suspended in the water


Here it is,,,,once again tell me how smoke is leaving any delta 9 suspended in water....like is said before if its anything its carcinogens.


----------



## massah (Nov 10, 2011)

I got bored and stopped reading...hurray for ADHD!


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

massah said:


> You didn't read what the dude said to begin with about being "suspended" in water...not dissolved...yeah I would say my bong water consists of ~.0000001% thc suspended in it...from the flakes of shit that fell into the water...you gonna call me a fucktard now? Nobody in this thread even remotely is saying "YES FILTER YOUR BONG WATER FOLKS IT'LL GET YOU HIGH AS FUCK"....YOU were mistaken in your comment, because if you send off your bong water for a complete analysis it will find THC IN IT, not disolved, but somewhere in that liquid there will be a molecule of THC in there somewhere...


you 2 now? have you not read what I was posting in reply . Drop your huge fucking ego for a second


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

Pay no mind to the battles you've won
It'll take a lot more than rage and muscle
Open your heart and hands my son
Or you'll never make it over the river
It'll take a lot more that words and guns
A whole lot more than riches and muscle
The hands of the many must join as one
And together we'll cross the river


----------



## massah (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> you 2 now? have you not read what I was posting in reply . Drop your huge fucking ego for a second


I don't have ego..I have e-peen sir...get it right


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

massah said:


> I got bored and stopped reading...hurray for ADHD!


 More like you finally figured out that the basis of your argument is spewed by a misunderstanding? yea i would come up with a adhd excuse too; to avoid embarrassment.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Here it is,,,,once again tell me how smoke is leaving any delta 9 suspended in water....like is said before if its anything its carcinogens.


I'm no scientist, but working on the idea that someone got high off drinking bongwater this a valid hypothesis. I can't explain how after burning cannabis and inhaling smoke, the thc is still good and that lot and get's me high, so i'm in no position to say why thc laden smoke passing through water will not leave any form of itself behind. Why not answer your own question, if you're so sure that you are right, explain why thc laden smoke cannot leave anything behind? It can certainly leave a smell and the smell comes from something other than the water. 

Who cares though, i'm just having fun and having a drink  my first post was based around NOTHING but the fact that you misunderstood suspensions for solubility and your entire posts response was based on this misunderstanding  You just then missed the point entirely 



BBYY said:


> THC is NOT water soluble so your off track here





> suspended in the water


haha


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 10, 2011)

blimey said:


> I'm not sure, but it's always fun talking kids into taking shots of bong water.


Yes! That's what bong water is for!


----------



## massah (Nov 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm no scientist, but working on the idea that someone got high off drinking bongwater this a valid hypothesis. I can't explain how after burning cannabis and inhaling smoke, the thc is still good and that lot and get's me high, so i'm in no position to say why thc laden smoke passing through water will not leave any form of itself behind.


Residue from going from hot to cold quickly passing through ice cold bong water? still the idea of even remotely trying to take a sip of that shit makes me want to vomit....


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm no scientist, but working on the idea that someone got high off drinking bongwater this a valid hypothesis. I can't explain how after burning cannabis and inhaling smoke, the thc is still good and that lot and get's me high, so i'm in no position to say why thc laden smoke passing through water will not leave any form of itself behind. Why not answer your own question, if you're so sure that you are right, explain why thc laden smoke cannot leave anything behind? It can certainly leave a smell and the smell comes from something other than the water.
> 
> Who cares though, i'm just having fun and having a drink  my first post was based around NOTHING but the fact that you misunderstood suspensions for solubility and your entire posts response was based on this misunderstanding  You just then missed the point entirely
> 
> ...


Lets first say, that my post that started all this was towards a kid that posted two different terms, First saying that when smoke passes threw water it must leave something suspended...which i said no....which you all say yes, or atleast back him up...but then later you all say, whoa no wait we went talking about smoke we mean the buds and spent ash that gets pulled threw my bong head and into my water...Which is two different things.

but lets not get confused. I am debating that cannabis smoke does not leave any thc behind in water when it passes threw it. and you want me to explain why? I think i already did...

I wouldn't use a bong if the water filtered all my thc out , would be defeating the point of smoking the weed.


what ever the smoke does leave behind, it wont be thc.


----------



## Novacastrian (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey BBYY, "threw" relates to throwing. I think you were looking for the word "through". 
Just trying to help since you seem so anal.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

found some research contridicts all lof us but atleast we can join hands and cross the river now?

http://www.neurophys.wisc.edu/~cozzi/maps4-4-93.html

There you have it
THC passes threw relatively intact.
What your smelling and what your seeing trapped in the bong water from the smoke is toxins and what not.....read it and move on.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

Novacastrian said:


> Hey BBYY, "threw" relates to throwing. I think you were looking for the word "through".
> Just trying to help since you seem so anal.


Thanks buddy, I wish I had a friend like you "through" my highschool English class.
This also reassures me that I must be saying something right, Because if you can not correct my debate then all that is left is my spelling.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

i made this from refined bong water





its a long process and involves some stuff and a lil alchemy


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

Sir im sending you two 50 gal barrels of bong water ASAP

i need you to run it pure brother, I need some crisp , clean and smooth hash ready by next week....BTW how long does it take to refine bong water into that good ol sticky icky?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

stuff and alchemy is all you need bro


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Lets first say, that my post that started all this was towards a kid that posted two different terms, First saying that when smoke passes threw water it must leave something suspended...which i said no....which you all say yes, or atleast back him up...but then later you all say, whoa no wait we went talking about smoke we mean the buds and spent ash that gets pulled threw my bong head and into my water...Which is two different things.


No. What happened is that someone made a thread, someone else replied to the thread in kind, you then quoted this post and gave a negative comment based purely on a misunderstanding. He made one use of one term, not two, he stated suspended. You're whole post was based on the idea that suspended somehow means soluble. I cheekily mentioned this, you went off the rails. Soluble does not mean suspended, your post was not correct. You then blew it way out or proportion when confronted and missed the point. 



> but lets not get confued. I am debating that cannabis smoke does not leave any thc behind in water when it passes threw it. and you want me to explain why? I think i already did...


You did no such thing, you stated that thc is not soluble in water. that has nothing to do with the science behind whether smoke can or cannot leave thc residue suspended in the water.



> I wouldn't use a bong if the water filtered all my thc out , would be defeating the point of smoking the weed.


Umm, noone has said anything about ALL the THC but you. And even if it filtered just some of the thc out, that's like saying there;'s no point in smoking full stop as it's not 100% efficient.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

luckily I just leveled up my alchemy and i can use my flask and Bunsen burner now 


So i guess were done here guys? anything else i can add or you wish to add?


----------



## massah (Nov 10, 2011)

yes...I declare shenanigans...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

Great divert! Noone suspects that you were in the wrong or anything


----------



## KeenToBlaze (Nov 10, 2011)

ever heard of resing your bong? why drink it mate?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah its total bullshit lol....i jus wanted to break up the tension...its bho


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

guess we are not done.

I can do this all day brother.

once again......He said that when smoke PASSES THREW THE WATER THAT IT MUST LEAVE SOMETHING BEHIND SUSPENSDED?!!?! When have you ever seen smoke stay suspended in water? NOT EVER ON THIS PLANET DUDE! So for THC to stay in water it must be water soluble right? cause smoke dont stay in water ...right? Let me know if your following this, then once i feel you made it this far i will continue, seems i lose you real quick.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> No. What happened is that someone made a thread, someone else replied to the thread in kind, you then quoted this post and gave a negative comment based purely on a misunderstanding.


 Okay I see your starting to piece this together somewhat reasonably.
How was saying that someone was off track negative? And was he not off track? Getting smoke suspension and water catching all your spent buds confused is a bit off track..And your right it was a misunderstanding, which when someone dont fully understand something he is thus off track. so once again how was that insulting? now calling you a fucktard was a bit out of line, but i apologized and replaced it with a few better words.which i am starting to think that fucktard was a understatement


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> guess we are not done.
> 
> I can do this all day brother.
> 
> once again......He said that when smoke PASSES THREW THE WATER THAT IT MUST LEAVE SOMETHING BEHIND SUSPENSDED?!!?! When have you ever seen smoke stay suspended in water? NOT EVER ON THIS PLANET DUDE! So for THC to stay in water it must be water soluble right? cause smoke dont stay in water ...right? Let me know if your following this, then once i feel you made it this far i will continue, seems i lose you real quick.


No, YOU said that things MUST be left behind, he said it wasn't out of the realms of possibilty or something. Stop trying to put words in peoples mouths. 

Did you know that smoke leaves a physical residue? Hence the lingering smell when the smoke is GONE. So please explain the science behind why smoke laden with thc cannot leave behind any thc orientated residue in the same manner that smoke leaves a residue? I'm not saying it can, but you are absolutely 500% positive it can't, so explain why, i'm not after a pre-school "it won't because it can't" i'm after a genuine explanation please


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Okay I see your starting to piece this together somewhat reasonably.
> How was saying that someone was off track negative? And was he not off track? Getting smoke suspension and water catching all your spent buds confused is a bit off track..And your right it was a misunderstanding, which when someone dont fully understand something he is thus off track. so once again how was that insulting? now calling you a fucktard was a bit out of line, but i apologized and replaced it with a few better words.which i am starting to think that fucktard was a understatement


Lol, by negative i mean opposed, against, not agreeing with. You have yet to add a single piece of evidence that he was incorrect in his musings. All you've tried to do is spin words and claim he was stating something he wasn't  It has nothing to do with smoke suspension and water catching all your buds. He stated suspended, you read it as soluble. You made an error. I simply pointed out that he had used no such terminology to that used by you in your negative response, you exploded. Is it really this impossible for you to accept fault?


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

How did you go from THC being left behind in water from smoke passing threw it, to now that THC residue must be everywhere cause when I smoke my house stinks?


----------



## skiweeds (Nov 10, 2011)

asdewqasdfgh said:


> Ok so its been a while since i have changed my bong water. its practically black. i did this because i was pondering about extracting the thc from the water. i read somewhere a while back that you can use alcohol to extract the thc and after it evaporates you are left with low quality hash. has anyone does this before? is there any other methods of using the bong water to get high? dont be cruel, its just a fun question.


no no no and NO! rinse your bong before each use. thc is not water soluble. the whole point of the water is to cool the hot smoke, and filter unwanted chemicals. you see when you take a hit, a lot of bullshit chemicals that you DONT want get absorbed in the water because they're water soluble. thc is not as just passes through the water. also keeping bong water can be hazardous to your health. it could promote black mold spores or any other kind of mold. keep your body healthy and clean so you can live a long time and get high for many years to come! my high school friend used to actually do this years ago. cant beleive he actually smoked that tar.

also on a side note, dont use beer or any kind of alcohol as a water substitute. alcohol absorbs thc and your smoke will be less potent. never use liquor, high proof is flammable and you dont want to be the idiot on the news that went up in flames from taking a alcohol fueled bong hit.


----------



## skiweeds (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> How did you go from THC being left behind in water from smoke passing threw it, to now that THC residue must be everywhere cause when I smoke my house stinks?


 can i smoke your house? walls might have some thc residue on them.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

Now i know how you reached 10,000 posts. I am sending you a PM and we can work this out in that avenue. I really would like to understand WTF your getting at...because I know what I read.
I know what I am getting at, but in your defense you keep bringing back or adding things that are irrelevant. 

The user that I quoted and reasponded too,


newkirk said:


> I read a post a few years ago where someone said that in a fit of desperation he drank bong water and got stoned. Considering that thc enhanced smoke has passed through the water it doesn't seem out of the realm of possibilities that some residual amounts of thc are suspended in the water. I just don't think I would ever be brave enough to drink it. Or perhaps pour it into a shallow glass bowl/pan and let it evaporate, scrape up what ever is left. Sort of like ISO hash.


he says they drank it and got high, which means THC would need to be water soluble. Then goes to say that it must work because smoke leaves thc residuals suspended in the water.... Then he goes to say that he wont have the balls to drink it, thus again leading to THC would need to be water soluble to drink it and get high. Now he goes to a totally different approach and then says or perhaps i can evaporate the water and keep whats left, which is the suspended material in the water. now one of those two statements is WAY OFF TRACK, are you not able to point out which one I was pointing out, or are you that fucking retarted you fucktard.


----------



## Rj41 (Nov 10, 2011)

BBYY said:


> There was no logic in his post....He didn't read what dude said, and spit off at his mouth. I understand fully where he is coming from, but he must not understand where I am coming from.....I quoted it encase he wants to look into it and maybe apologize...
> So do you defend all your boyfriends or just this one?
> 
> Ill say sorry for throwing fucktard out there. Ill use something more polite.
> ...


 Woah, dude, relax.... you're harshing my mellow.


----------



## Rj41 (Nov 10, 2011)

My friend washed the walls in their smoke room.
Both buckets of wash water turned a deep dark brown like coffee almost.

Think they can evap out the h2o and smoke what's left??

















LOL, j/k, lol.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> Woah, dude, relax.... you're harshing my mellow.


I am so sorry. If you know me a tiny bit you would know that was not my objective. I hope your mellow can be recovered in a timely manner.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

skiweeds said:


> no no no and NO! rinse your bong before each use. thc is not water soluble. the whole point of the water is to cool the hot smoke, and filter unwanted chemicals. you see when you take a hit, a lot of bullshit chemicals that you DONT want get absorbed in the water because they're water soluble. thc is not as just passes through the water. also keeping bong water can be hazardous to your health. it could promote black mold spores or any other kind of mold. keep your body healthy and clean so you can live a long time and get high for many years to come! my high school friend used to actually do this years ago. cant beleive he actually smoked that tar.
> 
> also on a side note, dont use beer or any kind of alcohol as a water substitute. alcohol absorbs thc and your smoke will be less potent. never use liquor, high proof is flammable and you dont want to be the idiot on the news that went up in flames from taking a alcohol fueled bong hit.


Thanks for that, I was blinded by frustration and you stated everything that I initially wanted to say, before having to debate my first and was to be my only response. + rep


----------



## jyermum (Nov 10, 2011)

Back in '93 I had a neighbor that would come over every morning and strain our bong water with a coffee filter. We had a large "snapper" bowl on the old school 3ft Grafix and would burn between a half and full oz daily of standard mexican brick between me and my roommates. Back to the story he would come over every morning , strain the water with a coffee filter getting all of the black half burnt chunks out of it and set it under a light bulb to dry it out. He would then fill his pipe with it and smoke it up. He did it daily so it must have worked r he wouldnt keep coming back ... right?


----------



## BBYY (Nov 10, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Back in '93 I had a neighbor that would come over every morning and strain our bong water with a coffee filter. We had a large "snapper" bowl on the old school 3ft Grafix and would burn between a half and full oz daily of standard mexican brick between me and my roommates. Back to the story he would come over every morning , strain the water with a coffee filter getting all of the black half burnt chunks out of it and set it under a light bulb to dry it out. He would then fill his pipe with it and smoke it up. He did it daily so it must have worked r he wouldnt keep coming back ... right?


 I can see that working. Which is what the original poster wanted to know, As far off track that we did get. But it still boils down to , people using bongs to filter toxins out of the smoke, which in turns gets trapped in the water, Drying out the water and collecting these toxins, with what ever 1/2 burnt buds there is, Is putting a concentrated amount of carcinogens and toxins back into a cycle to get inhaled by the user, which is counter productive to using the bong anyways. But if your the person that dont care about toxins or tar, then by all means go ahead and load that shit up and smoke, I cannot be 100% certain the high your getting is all from detla 9 left over or if its a toxins and of course the combination of both. My common sense will say that the level of toxins will greatly outnumber the precious delta 9 that we want.


----------



## newkirk (Nov 11, 2011)

> I read a post a few years ago where someone said that in a fit of desperation he drank bong water and got stoned. Considering that thc enhanced smoke has passed through the water it doesn't seem out of the realm of possibilities that some residual amounts of thc are suspended in the water. I just don't think I would ever be brave enough to drink it. Or perhaps pour it into a shallow glass bowl/pan and let it evaporate, scrape up what ever is left. Sort of like ISO hash.


This is the original post I made, just being speculative about the original post, note it was just for fun:



> Ok so its been a while since i have changed my bong water. its practically black. i did this because i was pondering about extracting the thc from the water. i read somewhere a while back that you can use alcohol to extract the thc and after it evaporates you are left with low quality hash. has anyone does this before? is there any other methods of using the bong water to get high? dont be cruel, its just a fun question.


BBYY - you do miss the point between a suspension and solubility. As stated the water would not change color and smell if chemical residues from the smoke were not present as a result of the smoke passing through the water. Having known people who took pride in not changing their bong water for long periods of time, it seems to me that


> it doesn't seem out of the realm of possibilities that some residual amounts of thc are suspended in the water.


Roast beef isn't soluble in water, but if you drink water saturated with enough roast beef you will reap the nutrients of the roast beef because the roast beef was _suspended_ in the water. Again. I did not state that to start an argument, just having fun with the original post.



> Lets first say, that my post that started all this was towards a kid that posted two different terms, First saying that when smoke passes threw water it must leave something suspended.


The kid has smoked for over 40 years and used the term _might leave something suspended_.



> Back in '93 I had a neighbor that would come over every morning and strain our bong water with a coffee filter. We had a large "snapper" bowl on the old school 3ft Grafix and would burn between a half and full oz daily of standard mexican brick between me and my roommates. Back to the story he would come over every morning , strain the water with a coffee filter getting all of the black half burnt chunks out of it and set it under a light bulb to dry it out. He would then fill his pipe with it and smoke it up. He did it daily so it must have worked r he wouldnt keep coming back ... right?


Interesting, he might have been gleaning the fallout from the bowl, or he might have been getting some of the fallout mixed with thc that was possibly suspended in the water and then doing something like I suggested in my original post


> pour it into a shallow glass bowl/pan and let it evaporate, scrape up what ever is left. Sort of like ISO hash


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 11, 2011)

OK what if u used oil instead of water????


----------



## gioua (Nov 13, 2011)

no no no... the Key here is ... when you smoke pot thru a bong you MUST have 99% iso in the water portion or the pot wont "bond to the thc" 









seriously...anyone who tries the above...=idiot


----------



## massah (Nov 13, 2011)

lol this thread is still going? Potheads gonna Pot


----------



## dopeyG (Nov 13, 2011)

i gaurantee there is thc in my bong water, because my stem is sooooo loaded with resin that i never smoke because it reeks of bong water so every now and again i will pull a huge glob thru and i know there is thc in this shit and i know i amd not smoking it after it has hit the water, which only leaves it to be somewhere in the water,. Mind you im not going to extract it cause that would just be nasty.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 13, 2011)

Back in the day we put good ole Boones Farm apple wine in our bongs.. Smoke out of it for a couple weeks and drink the wine.
Men were men back then LOL!!!


----------



## narkill01 (Nov 13, 2011)

I couldn't imagine never changing my bong water.. shit can mold in there..yuck man....
I guess if you did anything with it though... you could throw it on the stove in a pan and start to simmer the water... throw some butter in that bitch and let it simmer for a couple hours. strain it out and then you may get some sort of cannabongabutter or something shit i dunno.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 13, 2011)

ewww. bongbudder


----------



## Dakota Big Smokin (Dec 4, 2011)

Man this is the most disgusting thread I've read... The smell of bong water almost makes me puke haha!


----------



## sso (Dec 4, 2011)

amazingly, my cats dont mind bongwater.

i seriously doubt there is much thc in there, but sometimes they just drink out of my gravity bong, whether or not there is fresh water around for them (always is)


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Dec 4, 2011)

1.) Evaporate
2.) Extract with Hexane
3.) Direct Fractional Distilation

If it's in there you'll get it out. Also condensed smoke would be a more ideal then just what dissolved in the water. IIRC THC is only ever so slightly soluble in water.

THC and Tropacocaine by Otto Snow


> The [cannabis] plant material is extracted with a non-polar organic solvent.
> Useful solvents include lower alkanes, such as, for example, hexane,
> heptane or iso-octane. The extract containing THC, after solvent removal,
> is subjected to fractional distillation under reduced pressure and a first
> ...


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 5, 2011)

narkill01 said:


> I couldn't imagine never changing my bong water.. shit can mold in there..yuck man....
> I guess if you did anything with it though... you could throw it on the stove in a pan and start to simmer the water... throw some butter in that bitch and let it simmer for a couple hours. strain it out and then you may get some sort of cannabongabutter or something shit i dunno.



Many moons ago, i did just this, except, we started passing the bong back around, and, well, about 4 1/2 hrs later I remembered the pot on the stove. All the water had evaporated and the pot was stuck to the burner, and never recovered, my mom wasnt impressed. aah the good ol days......


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 5, 2011)

I get a strainer & filter the herb, dry it & presto, recycled weed! lol


----------



## newkirk (Dec 6, 2011)

> IIRC THC is only ever so slightly soluble in water.


Yo recall correctly but it was suggested that thc, after being extracted from the marijuana in the form of smoke might suspend in the bong water.Solubility wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## $waGgEr (Dec 6, 2011)

i would think a lil bit of thc is left in the water pry less then 5%.. is making a low grade hash realy worth playing with things like wood alchohal that are highly combustable? id say no...you dont wana be that guy on channel 5 news that burns down his house trying to catch a buzz...my old hippie buddy used to talk about filtering bog water and using it to brew tea or coffee i think that would be the best bet if you are realy wanting to use the bong water to catch a buzz..it is possable to extract the thc and other residual cannibinoids but pry not worth the risk of fire and the effort youd have to subject yourself to.


----------



## $waGgEr (Dec 6, 2011)

and no thc would not chemicly bond to water..it would be a mixture of a trace amount of thc, carsenogens, other impurities, trace cannibinoids, but mostly water...i should mention i am in college for chemestry..like i said its possable but not at all practical in any way.


----------



## newkirk (Dec 6, 2011)

> and no thc would not chemicly bond to water


Why would it need to bond to anything, couldn't you just drink the water and consume the suspended thc in the water. 

And why the wood alcohol?


----------



## axelash (Aug 14, 2012)

SunnyD said:


> no u can... i've extracted thc from some mucus i coughed up from taking too big of a hit of OG... i got Ober ripped off that... haha


NOICE! That probably worked because whatever the mucus is made of is a solute for THC, but water isn't. I can see mucus working but idk about water.


----------



## axelash (Aug 14, 2012)

What if instead of just using water, you fill the first bubbler in a double percolator with water to remove ash and tar (bearing in mind that the THC is still in the smoke), then the second percolator with melted butter or some other substance that absorbs THC then using the melted butter to make little pot munchies? methinks tasty high..


----------



## C3Pgro (Aug 18, 2012)

what a fiend, why dont you just bust your pipe and smoke the res? gross.


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Aug 29, 2012)

old thread i know, but for the love of man...CHANGE YOUR BONG WATER DAILY! Still water is a playground for bacteria. Each time you filter your smoke through water, tiny particles of that water get inhaled with the smoke. Would you drink days or weeks or months old glass of water that was black with filtered tars and other compounds?? Dont mean to hate, just a PSA.


----------



## Straightjacket (Sep 1, 2012)

After reading thru all, this I am of the opinion that if bong water got you high, many people would be drinking, evaporating, boiling in alcohol, or hell using it in enema's. Since they're not, I'll assume it is not worth the effort.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 2, 2012)

Straightjacket said:


> After reading thru all, this I am of the opinion that if bong water got you high, many people would be drinking, evaporating, boiling in alcohol, or hell using it in enema's. Since they're not, I'll assume it is not worth the effort.


You assume correctly.


----------



## Krabby (Sep 2, 2012)

A couple things I thought about as I read this thread, first, this is a growers site, if you need to scrape a bong or drink the water to get high you may want to spend a little more time in the garden. Second, I clean my bong before every session and pack it with fresh ice so it's fresh and tasty, I can't stand the smell of dirty bong water......

just my 2 cents


----------



## cantsmokealone trey (Nov 14, 2012)

i have ben putin stems and weed in a jar for a year and tryin to get some ideas on how to get T.H.C out any ideas


----------



## AthlonJedi (Dec 11, 2013)

Simple, Polar vs NON-polar molecule , the two don't mix at all, Now If you wanted to encapsulate thc in the liquid you are using to filter through, use hi proof alcohol, although this would cause a serious explosion hazard as alcohol vapor is EXTREMELY volatile ( hence why rookie shiners end up on fire half the time ) and you would end up with basically a pipe bomb, not to mention inhaling alcohol vapor isnt a smart idea either. I have heard of people useing lower proofs like Jack or bacardi to get around the whole exploding bong thing.


----------



## torck2125 (Sep 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Certainly  There is absolutely no requirement for the THC to attach itself in a molecular manner. That would be to say that if you put a lump of hash in a glass of water you would not get high because there is no molecular connection. Nope, you've just consumed hash, you're gonna get high. No chemical bond at present, there was no need for one
> 
> If you take a second to read what you were replying to, the user never made one mention of THC being soluble in water, you did, the user actually stated that there could be thc SUSPENDED. A very different thing to disolved. He was not speaking out of line, if there is THC suspended in the water, then there is a chance it might get you high. Molecular bond required, LOL.
> 
> ...


 best cancer by far


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 11, 2014)

Where is finshaggy when you need him?


----------

